# Idle Problem on 2001 Maxima SE - Dealer wants $2K to replace ECM/Idle Control Motor



## Jello (Aug 27, 2007)

Symptoms: Car stopped idling while I was driving it. Died. I was able to drive it after that only by starting in neutral, revving it manually to prevent it from dying, then shifting into drive or reverse. By turning overdrive off, the car has been useable. But annoying.

I've done things like replace a transmission/flywhell on my Integra, and I've pulled motors before but I am busy and had no idea what was wrong. So I took it to a guy who first cleaned the throttle body with the machine. That fixed it for 20 miles, at which point it stopped idling again. I took it back. He checked for codes and replaced the ICV. I asked him if he manually checked the voltage output of the MAF and he said no. He couldn't get it to idle properly, so I picked it up. This repair actually improved things a little, so now it idles in drive without over-drive on. But it still won't idle in park when I start it.

So I took it to the Nissan Dealer. They just called me. He said its a costly repair: $2000 to replace the Idle Control Motor, which shorted out and fried the ECM.

I told him I'd come pick it up, that I don't have $2000 and so this is a DIY project and I'd have to find an ECM at a junkyard. He said I'd have a lot of trouble finding a good one, blah blah bullshit.

I can't spend a lot. I can do the work myself. I have a full lift. I need to get a new Idle Control Motor, and if that doesn't fix it then I need a working ECM for a 2001 Maxima.

Advices? Anyone know about getting the dealer to program the ECM for that FSM stuff? Anyone know where to get a use ECM that works for cheap? Anyone know what an idle control motor costs? Anyone know where I should get one?

I've worked on Hondas before, but never Nissans. Any advices are appreciated. I have a crappy Haynes manual for it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe the idle speed control is a dealer only part. It's part #23781-2Y012 and MSRP's for $241.95....you can get it for $174.20 at Discounted Nissan Parts . FYI, they have the ECM there for $547+core. You should also know there were four differant ECM's for your 01 SE Maxima:

Manual Trans 
Without 17" Aluminum Wheel 23710-4Y900 
With 17" Aluminum Wheel 2371M-4Y916RE 
Auto Trans 
Without Traction Control 2371M-5Y006RE 
With Traction Control 2371M-5Y016RE 

If you install the ECM yourself, or by anyone other than the dealer, the vehicle will not start when you're done. The keys are initialized to the ECM, so after you install the ECM, you need a Nissan Consult II scantool to program your keys to the replacement ECM to get it to start. After that is done, the ECM should be updated to the latest program, if any. Then, the closed throttle position will need to be learned by the ECM. Finally, the idle air volume will need to be learned to the computer (something that will need to be done after replacing the idle speed control, as well). 

The idle speed control, also referred to as the IACV-AAC valve, sits directly under the throttle body. You will likely need to get the air duct out of the way. It looks like a black cap, is held in with three bolts and will have one electrical connector to it. It's pretty much bolt on/bolt off, then relearn the idle air volume.


----------



## Jello (Aug 27, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> I believe the idle speed control is a dealer only part. It's part #23781-2Y012 and MSRP's for $241.95....you can get it for $174.20 at Discounted Nissan Parts . FYI, they have the ECM there for $547+core. You should also know there were four differant ECM's for your 01 SE Maxima:
> 
> Manual Trans
> Without 17" Aluminum Wheel 23710-4Y900
> ...


Thanks. I talked to the dealer, and they said it would be about $125 to flash the ECM. I'll have to check to see if I need the auto with or without traction control. 

Interesting that you mention that the air volume will have to be learned by the idle speed control - because that was not done. I wonder if this ECM thing isn't a mid-diagnosis? Replacing the idle valve did make the thing work better... now it just idles a bit low when it runs, and won't start without hitting and holding the gas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might try having them relearn the idle air volume before investing in a replacement ECM.


----------



## Jello (Aug 27, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> You might try having them relearn the idle air volume before investing in a replacement ECM.


I agree. Is this something I can do myself?


----------



## chisai88 (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone experience this too. is there a DIY for replacing the ECM. I am not looking at the car, so not sure if it is just under the rain tray... Also for the idle motor, if that is bad, is that just a quick replacement from under the TB?
For a new/reman ECM for a 2000 Maxima SE, where is a good place to get one?


----------

